# Canyon Yellowstone 5.0 von 2007



## CariocaRio (22. Februar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANYON-YELLOWSTO...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b8ec76ac

Canyon Yellowstone 5 MTB 20" von 2007.
Mehr details auf ebay.


----------

